# Bread-y foods as Carb Source?!



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on foods such as wholemeal bread, granary bread, granary rolls etc as a Carb source to bulk up?

Your thoughts?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

don't make it a primary source of carb in your diet.. couple of slice of whole meal a day doesn't hurt.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

agreed once a day would be ok


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i usually try to avoid bread, though for lunch it's an easy option (provided it's with huge quantities of chicken  )


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

since ive eliminated all bread from my diet, i am a lot less watery and bloated. at first its a bit weird and can be difficult/annoying, but within a week you get used to it. And believe it or not i do not miss the taste at all!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on foods such as wholemeal bread, granary bread, granary rolls etc as a Carb source to bulk up?
> 
> Your thoughts?


I eat brown as in wholemeal, granary, seeded stuff like that but not as much as i used to. Probally is my main source of carbs as i usually cant be fvcked to make pasta or rice hahahha. Tbf bread is bloody useful considering the amount of peanut butter, tuna, chicken breast, cottage cheese and eggs we all get through. As far as bread being the best or 'healthiest' form of carbs i wouldnt be suprised if some of the hard core nutritionalists make their own bread so they know exactly what goes into it.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know about bread for bulking but definitely not for cutting, big nono


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with some good wholemeal/granary bread.

It's just another source of carbs.

But it's best to limit your carb intake - eat just enough carbs for the energy you need which your fat intake doesn't provide, and mainly as salads, fruit and boiled veg.

And btw I do make my own bread (in a breadmaker) several times a week.


----------

